# Wild Animals Taking Over Backyards Everywhere



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a flock of wild turkeys, about 15 of them in my yard 4 or 5 times a week, I have also seen a couple of coyotes in the field behind my house.
What do you have in your yard ??

If you live in the suburbs, or an urban neighborhood, it used to take a trip to the zoo to see wildlife. But these days, many animals are showing up in residential backyards.

All kinds of species, such as coyotes, bears, and wild turkeys, are flourishing in eastern Massachusetts. This is despite the fact many of them were close to extinction at one point.

Bill McKenna of Wenham had a bizarre experience when he got home one day and found a wild turkey sitting on the couch in his living room. "So I am looking in here and glass is everywhere," he explained. "The bird is looking up to me as if to say 'What are you doing in my house?' and I was looking at it, like, 'What are you doing in my house?'"

At first, McKenna thought someone had broken into the house because furniture was knocked over. Then he realized the bird had flown right through a huge double paned window. There are still markings on the walls from where the turkey crashed into the walls. "It was traumatic for the bird, it was traumatic for me," he joked. "It was crazy."

Full Story:
Wild Animals Taking Over Backyards Everywhere - wbztv.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)




----------

